# Best Glue for adhering fletching to carbon arrows with wraps



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Loc-Tite Super Glue Control Gel


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The new Flex Fletch Zing glue is the beat super glue out there that I have ever used. It's perfect and unlike other fast set glues designed for archery. It's not a hard brittle glue like the others and has some give unlike the others but still holds the vanes to the wrap like they are welded on. 




---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been using the gorilla glue with the blue cap and it has been working great other than it runs a little.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Another vote for Loctite!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Goat Tuff......


----------



## crawford1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Loctite ultra gel


----------



## deersled (Jan 19, 2006)

i use the loctite gel. I always wipe the wrap and the edge of the vane with alcohol and try not to touch it afterwards. never have fletching come off and I shoot a whisker biscuit. now, if I could only get my inserts to stay in!


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Loctite Gel works great
Goat Tuff works great

I have been using AAE Fastset Gel lately and itis working well also.


----------



## SBSHOOTER (Sep 6, 2010)

Loctite control gel for me also!!! works great and its cheap!!


----------



## d_dial (Jan 26, 2011)

I've gotta try the loctite gel


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Loctite ultra control gel in the black bottle, works great, and you can buy it just about anywhere. It's a rubberized formula so it doesn't get brittle. A little over four bucks a bottle and I've had good luck using it on inserts as well.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Loctite gel. For the price you can't beat it!


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

I use the Gorilla glue as well. You have to not use too much, I spread it out with a tooth pick but the adheasion is exelent, even with feathers.


----------



## toomb (May 26, 2010)

super glue gel from dollar store


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Gorilla super glue works great for me and it is cheaper than the Loctite as well. I also use it on inserts. You can't pull the vanes off without tearing the wrap. You can find it at your local Walmart.


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Loc-Tite Super Glue Control Gel


Yup Loc tite 454


----------

